# Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?



## T.Racer666 (17. April 2006)

hi

Ich bin gestern an einem See zum Wettangeln gefahren. Mein erstes Wettangeln überhaupt.
Habe auch ziemlich gut gefangen. 14 Forellen, wovon 4 Stück durch ein kleines Loch im Setzkescher ausbüxen konnten#q . Immerhin noch 10. von etwa 60 Anglern.|stolz: .


Aber jetzt zu meiner Frage: Unter den Forellen waren 2 Stück von 1,2kg u. etwa 800g die voll mit Laich waren. Bei der großen waren sie schon im ganzen Bauch verteilt und in der kleineren waren sie noch etwas fester. Kann man diesen Rogen irgendwie essen , zubereiten oder verwerten, Schmeckt sowas? 
Wäre schön wenn ich hier ein paar Tipps erhaschen könnte. 
Danke schon mal.

Vg. T.


----------



## tamandua (18. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Google hat mir so auf die schnelle dies Rezept für eine Verwertung als Kaviar geliefert.

http://www.cojito.de/kochrezept_36054_kaviar-aus-forellenrogen.htm

Ansonsten weiß ich von einer Zubereitung mit gehackten Zwiebeln, je einer Prise Salz und Pfeffer sowie einem Schuss Zitronensaft oder Zitronenkonzentrat. Das ganze  mit Sahne verrühren. Die Zwiebeln sollten vor dem untermischen einmal kurz angeröstet werden. Dazu wird dann das obligatorische, möglichst dünn geschnittene und leicht angetoastete Vollkorntoastbrot gereicht. Einige frische Kräuter krönen die Mahlzeit.
Schmeckt ganz ausgezeichnet, wenn der Rogen frisch genug ist. Die Zubereitung hat bisher immer eine Bekannte übernommen,aber ich denke es sollte nicht schwer sein.Viel falsch machen kann man laut Rezept jedenfalls nicht. Achte nur darauf, die Zutaten sparsam zuzugeben,sonst geht der Rogen völlig unter. Imemr kleine Schüsse zugeben und unterrühren,bis es eine schöne, nicht zu flüssige Masse ist.

Bon appetit


----------



## T.Racer666 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Jau, danke für den Tip.#6 
Werd's mal ausprobieren die Tage. Hab die Eier jetzt erst mal in den Froster gelegt. Hab für heute, nach 6 Stunden räuchern, genug von Fisch!:q 

Wenn irgendjemand noch einen Tip zur verwertung hat, immer her damit.

Bis dann dann|wavey: 
T.


----------



## Fischfrikadelle (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Gude,

ja, das schmeckt ausgezeichnet. Wir haben den Rogen einfach mit Zitrone und Salz vermischt. Ein bißchen Zucker haben wir auch noch dazugegeben. Das einzig nervige war den Rogen zu waschen, also von der Haut zu entfernen. Ansonsten wirklich sehr lecker!

Grüße


----------



## kepzky606 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Wenn dir das verzehren wie mir eher suspeckt erscheint, kannst du den Rogen super zum Fischen auf Forellen bzw. Saibling benutzen. Bei uns am "Puff" fängt man an den richtigen Tagen wie wahnsinnig. Dazu braucht man nur eine ultra leichte Montage und schon kann man schöne Fische fangen.

lg
Erik


----------



## Skipper47 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Wo sind die Fahnder, da hat einer die  EIER IN DEN FROSTER  gelegt!!!!


----------



## J_hallo (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Bin gerade dabei, dem google-rezept zu folgen und ich muss zustimmen, die fusselei mit dem häuten nervt total. Hoffentlich lohnt sich das ergebnis, habe den rogen vom bachsaibling bzw. der "saiblingin" genommen. Bin echt gespannt ...

J_hallo


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Moin,

ich habe letztens in Bremerhaven bei Fiedler im "Schaufenster Fischereihafen"  ein Stück geräucherten Dorschrogen gekauft und zu Hause gegessen - igitt! Aber es gibt offensichtlich Liebhaber dafür. Wenn der Forellenrogen auch so schmeckt....

Meine Mutter hat früher bei den Bratheringen den Rogen extra mit gebraten, nicht die "Milch", und dieser Rogen gebraten schmeckte ganz prima -probier´s einfach mal aus und berichte in diesem Trööt, wie es schmeckt!
*
Viel PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*



kepzky606 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das verzehren wie mir eher suspeckt erscheint, kannst du den Rogen super zum Fischen auf Forellen bzw. Saibling benutzen. Bei uns am "Puff" fängt man an den richtigen Tagen wie wahnsinnig. Dazu braucht man nur eine ultra leichte Montage und schon kann man schöne Fische fangen.
> 
> lg
> Erik


 
Och Hartmut läst hinten im Schlachthaus auch schon mal nen Rogenstrang im ganzen die Kehle runterschwimmen.

Ach für die die es net wissen Hartmut ist der Puff Besitzer aus Hellendorf.Und nen Jagdkollege von uns.

Soll gut schmecken aber mein Ding ist das auch net.


----------



## Mikenator (8. November 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Also in Polen wenn ich Forellen fange machts meine Omma nach altem Hausrezept.
Einfach den Rogen (Mit dieser schutzhaut) in mehl wältzen und dann ganz normal Braten schmeckt echt gut. Die "Milch" kann man im übrigen auch essen , hab mich selber zuerst auch nicht getraut aber dann konnt ich net genug von dem Zeug kriegen , wird genauso gebraten wie der Rogen nur viel viel länger damit sich die Haut goldbraun färbt.
Bei ner Camping-Angeltour mit meinem Onkel hab ich die "Milch" auch gegrillt mhhhm echt lecker und nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## muddyliz (8. November 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

Hier findest du einige Rezepte: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#rogen


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

ich werds auch mal versuchen bis jetzt hab ich den Rogen von Forellen auch immer als Köder benutzt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*



Mikenator schrieb:


> ....Die "Milch" kann man im übrigen auch essen , hab mich selber zuerst auch nicht getraut aber dann konnt ich net genug von dem Zeug kriegen ....



Bekommst davon Tinte auf den Fueller. Vorsichtig damit.
Erst die Freundin oder Frau oder beides fragen ob die so eine Dosis abkoennen. DIe sind spaeter die Leittragenden.

Ansonsten schmeckt Forellenrogen super geraeuchert. Erste Sahne.|uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenrogen, kann man sowas essen?*

ich habe den Rogen von der Haut gelöst und gewaschen. Dann durch ein Sieb gedrückt. In einem Haarsieb abtropfen lassen. Danach gesalzt und einen Tag im Kühlschrank in einem Schraubglas ziehen lassen. Meine Ex verputzt davon 200 Gr. in nullkommanix. Mein Ding ist Forellenkaviar aber auch nicht. Dorschrogen habe ich mal geräuchert und probiert pfuih Deibel!


----------

